# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε παπαγάλος cockatiel

## jk21

> *Χαθηκε Παπαγαλος Cockatiel / Κοκατιλ απο Κυψελη στη Λελας Καραγιαννη, τη Τριτη 11 Απριλιου το απογευμα. Ειναι θηλυκο, ημερο,δεν φοραει δαχτυλιδι και λεει ορισμενες λεξεις. Η φωτογραφια ειναι ενδεικτικη απο το Internet. Παρακαλουμε εαν βρεθει απο καποιον η καποια, ας επικοινωνησουν αμεσα στο παρακατω τηλεφωνο καθως εχει προβλημα υγειας και πρεπει να παιρνει φαρμακα στο νερο του σχεδον καθημερινα.*


τη δημοσιευση αυτη και οτι αλλα στοιχεια υπαρχουν , θα την δειτε στην ομαδα του gbc στο facebook , οπως την ανεβασε καποιο μελος εκει

----------


## jk21

Παιδια πριν λιγο η κοπελα που ανεβασε το θεμα στο fb , μου ειπε οτι το πουλακι δεν ειναι δικο της και ειναι του Νεκταριου του binary . Ευχομαι να εχει νεα αυριο καλα ...

----------


## binary

Δημητρη Καλησπερα κι Ευχαριστω. 

Η Μονικα ειναι φιλη απο την Κυψελη και με βοηθησε παρα πολυ αφου το θεμα του 'facebook κλπ΄το κατεχει, ενω εγω ειμαι αντιθετος σε αυτο λογω 'φακελωματος'. Πριν λιγο γυρισαμε απο 'αφισοκολληση' εδω στην Κυψελη.

Το κοκατιλ ενω ηταν πανω στο κλουβι μεσα στο σπιτι και μολις την ειχα βγαλει για να παιξουμε λιγο, ακουστηκε 'κροτος' απο βεγγαλικα και πεταξε προς την κουρτινα που ανοιξε κι εφυγε.

Ελπιζω για τα καλυτερα σημερα μετα τις 6 το πρωι που θα παω ταρατσα με τον αρσενικο.

----------


## panagiotis k

Έλα ρε Νεκτάριε. Τι καντεμιά είναι αυτή.  Εύχομαι να το βρεις σύντομα 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

Φίλε πιστεύω να τις έχεις βάλει σε σημεία "κλειδιά".  Να έχει πολύ κόσμο δλδ και κοντά σε πετ σε περίπτωση που πάει κάποιος να πάρει τροφή να το δει. Εμένα με παίρνουν ακόμα τηλέφωνο για πουλιά που έχουν βρει 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## binary

Παιδια εχουν μπει απο χθες το βραδυ. Μεχρι πριν λιγο ημουν ταρατσα με το αρσενικο που φωναζει συνεχεια. Με το που με βλεπει ερχεται κοντα και μου φωναζει σαν να μου λεει που ειναι το πουλακι που ειχα?

Σημερα το πρωι πριν παμε πανω στη ταρατσα του μιλαγα και του ελεγα θα βρουμε αλλο πουλακι κι εκεινος ερχοταν κοντα και φωναζε...

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωωωωω κριμα κριμα απο μια βλκεια καποιου η καποια εξατμιση να χασεις το κοπελι
Θετικες σκεψεις παιδια ολοι μαζι

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι να βρεθεί γρήγορα.

----------


## binary

Ο πετσοπας στην Αγ. Ζωνης δεν εβαλε την αφισα που του ειπα ευγενεστατα στο μαγαζι του... 'Αυτο τωρα θα βρισκεται χλμ μακρια' μου ειπε. 

Τα κοριτσια στο φαρμακειο διπλα απο το σπιτι μου, την εβαλαν κεντρο στην βιτρινα τους αν κι εχουν φαρμακειο!

Τωρα εγω τι να πω?

Ευχαριστησα παντως τον πετσοπα και ειπα Καλη Ανασταση - αυτες τις μερες δεν θελω να μιλαω τα 'Γαλλικα' μου...

edit για να προσθεσω οτι θα φταιω εγω αν την επομενη φορα που θα ψωνισω τροφες 2 - 3 τσαντες να περασω εξω απο το μαγαζι του ωστε να τις δει? Δεν ψωνιζω απο αυτον γιατι εχει μονο χυμα και γενικα δεν ειναι ποιοτικες. 

Τι τραβαω ο Χριστιανος... ::

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να βρεθεί σύντομα Νεκτάριε. Αμαν αυτά τα βεγγαλικά... :Fighting0015: Καλά ο πετσοπας ας μην σχολιάσω...τι να πω πραγματικά!

Πώπω αυτοι οι κρότοι τρομάζουν πολυ τα πουλιά και ειδικά αυτες τις μέρες φοβάμαι να βγάλω την Πηνελόπη εκτος κλουβιού για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο...μην τρομάξει και πέσει πουθενά. 

Την περσυνή Ανάσταση είχαν ρίξει την πέτρα στο κλουβι απο την τρομάρα τους, εκτοτε και η πέτρα με δεματικό στο κλουβί. 

Σορρυ για το οφ τόπικ!

----------


## binary

Προσοχη παιδια γενικα αυτες τις μερες γιατι το πουλι το πρωτο παργμα που θα κανει αν τρομαξει θα ειναι να πεταξει.

Επισης μην ξεχνατε πορτες και κουρτινες που υπαρχουν στο σπιτι σας οταν εχετε καποιο πουλι εξω.

----------


## Cristina

Κρίμα, Νεκταριε! Και εμείς τα προσέχουμε οπότε τα αφήνουμε ελεύθερα, αλλά καμιά φορά λέμε " μην αγχωνεσαι, δεν φεύγει" ... θέλει προσοχή γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...το λέω να το ακούσω και εγώ!

----------


## jk21

Ο Νεκταριος οπως καταλαβαινετε ,  σιγουρα θα ηταν ψυχικα κουρασμενος , οποτε δεν ειχε το κουραγιο (μου ζητησε να το κανω εγω ) να σας εξιστορησει οτι συνεβη σημερα , που δεν το βαζει ο νους σας  ...

Σημερα κατα τις 12.30 ανεβαινουμε πανω στα πουλια μου , εγω και ο Φιλιππας ο garduelec που ειχε ερθει επισκεψη σπιτι μου ... οσοι γνωριζετε το χωρο .. με το που βγαινουμε , βλεπουμε πανω στο σχοινι απλωματος ενα κιτρινο κοκατιλ ιδιο με του Νεκταριου . Με τον αιφνιαδιασμο αυτο δεν μπορω να δω ουτε εγω ουτε ο Φιλιππας μια μεγαλη αποχη που εχω και δοκιμαζω με λαστιχο να το καταβρεξω αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι καναρινι να εχει αμεσα προβλημα πεταγματος ... φευγει και τριγυρνα ποτε μακρια , ποτε κοντα , ενω ειδοποιω τον Νεκταριο , οσο και αν η Κυψελη ειναι μακρια απο το Περιστερι (αλλα τα τουρκοβουνια τα βλεπω σε μια ευθεια και ποτε δεν ξερεις .... ) και κεινος ερχεται οσο μπορει νωριτερα ... το πουλι χανεται και εμφανιζεται λιγο πριν φτασει ο Νεκταριος ξανα , σε αποσταση 4 μετρων στη διπλανη ταρατσα .Λεω δεν το πειραζω (αν και θα μπορουσα να παω ) να ερθει ο Νεκταριος να το καλεσει εκεινος αφου τον ξερει τοσο καιρο ... Οταν ερχεται ο Νεκταριος , ισα ισα να παω να ανοιξω και το πουλι εξαφανιζεται ..... σε λιγη ωρα νατο ξανα αλλα τουλαχιστον 10 μετρα μακρια , ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο .Το καλει , εκεινο τον κοιτα , δεν πλησιασε ομως . Αν και ηταν ολοιδιο , ο Νεκταριος σαν απο ενστικτο πιστευει οτι δεν πρεπει να ηταν εκεινο , οσο και να ηταν λογικο να ειναι ταραγμενο μετα απο ολα αυτα που εχουν συμβει .Το πουλι εκανε ενα τσαφ και χαθηκε ξανα και μεχρι νωρις το απογευμα που επρεπε να φυγω , δεν γυρισε .Κοντα μας εχουμε γειτονα ο οποιος εχει κοκατιλ και μαλλον αυτα με τα κραξιματα τους το κατεβασαν και ισως να ξαναγυρισει ... εστω και ασχετο να ηταν με το κοκατιλακι του Νεκταριου , ειλικρινα οσο και να προσπαθω να πιστεψω οτι συνεβη αυτη η συμπτωση , ειλικρινα .... δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτι ηταν τυχαιο ... 



Ναι παιδια , δεν ειναι Πρωταπριλια , αληθεια λεω ....

----------


## binary

Δημητρη οχι δεν ειναι Πρωταπριλια, ισχυουν ολα οσα εγραψες! 

Ευχαριστω επισης για ολα - και που με αφησες να 'φωναζω' στη ταρατσα σου το πουλι.

Χθες κοιμηθηκα απο τις 21 30 μεχρι σημερα το πρωι που ξανα πηγα το πουλακι επανω ταρατσα να 'φωναζει' το ταιρι του. Δυστυχως τιποτα. Θα συνεχισω με τις αφισες εδω στην Κυψελη.

Εισα την μανα μου να πηγαινει στο σουπερ μαρκετ απο το μπαλκονι και πριν μπει μεσα να κυταει και μετα να 'χαιδευει' την αφισα που ειχα βαλει εκει... Αυτο και μονο με 'τσακισε'  :sad: 

Θα βρω 2 κοκατιλ απο πολυ καλη φιλη που με ειχε βοηθησει ξανα στοι παρελθον, οποτε η 'πληγη' θα κλεισει με το περασμα των ημερων σιγα - σιγα. Το 'σημαδι' ομως θα μεινει για παντα...

Επισης θα ηθελα να πω ευχαριστω στη Μονικα - μια πολυ καλη φιλη που γνωρισα εδω στην Κυψελη οταν δυστυχως εχασε κι εκεινη 2 πουλακια. Ετρεξε, βοηθησε, εκανε ο,τι μπορουσε κι ακομα παραπανω.

Αυτο που με κανει να νιωθω καλα μεσα μου, ειναι οτι κι αν ακομα δεν ειχα να φαω εγω, η αν χρειαζοταν να παω π.χ. το πουλι σε πτηνιατρο, ξερω οτι θα πουλαγα οτι ειχα και δεν ειχα για να το κανω - αρκει το πουλι η πουλια να μην ειχανε ποτε τους προβλημα.  Συνεχιζω ετσι.

Ευχαριστω *φυσικα* και ολους / ολες εσας που ποσταραν.

Συνεχιζουμε για ενα καλυτερο αυριο...

Καλη Ανασταση σε Ολους και Ολες, στις Οικογενειες Σας, στας Φτερωτα Σας και Παντα Υγεια!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα είδα σωστά το θέμα ολόκληρο.... Νεκτάριε τι να πω; Λυπάμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ για την απώλεια αλλά ελπίζω σε κάποιο θαύμα.. Ξέρω πολύ καλά πόσο τα αγαπάς και εσύ και η μητέρα σου και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ξεπερνιέται εύκολα. Εύχομαι πραγματικά να το βρεις..

----------


## Ariadni

Αν μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να βοηθησουμε πες μας! Ειναι δυσκολες μερες και δουλευουμε ολη μερα αλλα αν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι εστω απο δω να μας πεις! Εστω μια φωτογραφια να εχουμε κ μεις το νου μας! Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.. Ξερω ποσο ποναει.. 

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως σημερα δεν ξαναφανηκε ουτε αυτο που εμφανιστηκε στη γειτονια μου ...

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ λυπαμαι, αυτο με την μανούλα σου, με τσάκισε και εμενα.....
Εχει και η δικιά μου ενα κοκατιλ, και έχει τρελό έρωτα, σε σημείο που  αν πάθει το πουλί τίποτα, θα άρωστήσει, και έχει και θέματα υγείας, η μαμά.
Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα......ευχομαι απ την καρδιά μου, το πασχαλινό σας δωράκι, να ειναι η εύρεση του πουλιού.

----------


## binary

Χριστος Ανεστη σε Ολους και Ολες!

Ενα μικρο 'update'...

Επειτα απο την 'ευγενικη χορηγηση' lol της Χρυσαυγης, χθες απεκτησα 2 θηλυκες Κοκατιλομουριτσες!

Για την ωρα προσαρμοζομαστε / εγκλιματιζομαστε στο νεο μας σπιτι! Ο Ιασονας σταματησε να φωναζει! 'Κορταρει' τα θηλυκα πλεον και νομιζω οτι ειναι χαρουμενος - το ιδιο κι ο Απριλης!

Οφειλω ενα Μεγαλο Ευχαριστω στη Χρυσαυγη και τον Μπαπμπα της, οχι μονο γιατι η Αυγη ειρθε εδω στη Κυψελη για να μου φερει τις 2 'μουριτσες', αλλα γιατι παντα ηταν διπλα μου οταν τη χρειαζομουν  :: 

Θα ενημερωσω μεσα στην εβδομαδα παλι με 'φωτογραφικο υλικο'.

Να ειστε ολοι καλα!

p.s. Αυγη συγγνωμη που 'φρικαρες' οταν ηρθες και ειδες τη Κυψελη...

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ευχάριστα νέα.Ελπιζω σύντομα, να μας γνωρίσεις, τα νέα μέλη.Καλως τα δέχτηκες.

----------

